# How about some pictures of your Pups enjoying the sun?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly loves the 'great outdoors' whether she is on a gopher hunt. or being a sun goddess!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I love #5, just the perfect picture of a high society lady at poolside!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's a shot of Pierre enjoying a sunny afternoon in the park. Looks like all the other poodles are having fun this summer too!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

How cute! Look at the smile on his face!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

All wonderful sunny pictures!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Enjoying the setting sun










Even better with a new found favorite stick.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I need to get some more recent pictures of Dakota sunning himself. The 3 pictures on the right were taken when he was just 3 months old and the weather was cold. So he was enjoying the sunlight in the sun room or briefly on a warm day on the deck.

The one on the left is more recent.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My *silver* sunny one so true, I love you!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hummmmmph. I could perhaps post some photos of wind swept, soggy, muddy dogs, if I could persuade them to stay out in the current unseasonably foul weather long enough! The rain stopped for half an hour, there was a brief glimpse of sunshine, and now it is once more coming down in sheets. So much for summer...


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

It's too hot out there for a black poodle!!! We'll stay in here with the AC running.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Lake Michigan makes living here in the winter almost worth it...


----------



## antiseabearcircle (Mar 2, 2015)

Ack! All my photos of Wilson are on my phone, but here is a recent one from a trip to the park. The depth of field is kind of wonky but you can still see him smiling and enjoying his time outside.


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

The "Gene Simmons". :^) We have been going out in 15 min. intervals because of all this heat!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Our backyard faces east. So about 3 pm in the afternoon the house starts to cast a shadow on the deck. Dakota went outside yesterday afternoon around 4:00 and found the bit of sunny area still on the deck and laid down. He expressly wanted outside just to lay in the sun.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari loves the sun!

Frolicking at sunset:









Catching some rays with my landlords' grandkids:









Taking it all in:


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Being silly and running around in the sun


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

fjm said:


> Hummmmmph. I could perhaps post some photos of wind swept, soggy, muddy dogs, if I could persuade them to stay out in the current unseasonably foul weather long enough! The rain stopped for half an hour, there was a brief glimpse of sunshine, and now it is once more coming down in sheets. So much for summer...


Yup - feeling decidedly green with envy seeing all these gorgeous poodles enjoying the sunshine!!!

We're just getting rusty...


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I am sharing fjm and manxcat's summer blues -- I'm in Newfoundland since late June and the weather has been spectacularly bad - even for a place known for (ahem) unpredictable weather. It's been record-breaking cold, rain, drizzle and fog fog fog.

Dulcie loves it though! She finds the heat when it is sunny and even just moderately warm. So the overcast skies, constant fog and or rain and cool temperatures seem to suit her wonderfully!

ETA There is supposed to be a view beyond that balcony wall - which is totally obscured by the pea soup fog!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Did someone say some _Sunny_ Pictures!!!


----------

